# A Few More Southern Outcasts Jon Boat Club Memberships Left



## TROUT HOUND (Apr 27, 2017)

Southern Outcasts Jon Boat Club has room for 2 or 3 more teams and we will be closing enrollment for new members.  We are cutting off membership when we start approaching 15 boat turnouts per tournament, allowing us to still be able to fish some smaller lakes, while at the same time still have a 3rd place payout. 

If you are interested, please do not comment here, but contact Josh by phone or text at 706-338-1236 for fastest response. 

Below are our rules so you can decide whether our club is right for you or not:

          2017 Southern Outcasts Jon Boat Anglers Rules


All local, lake, and state game laws apply.

MEMBERSHIP:
Membership dues will be $25/Person/Year.
Membership dues will be prorated at the end of the year, and the cost will be $15/person for members joining at one of our last three tournaments.
An individual will be ineligible if he or she has ever had privileges revoked in other bass clubs for any reason. 

No membership fee is required for kids under the age of 12. Ages 11 and under fish for free. 


SUBS:
Only paid members and their subs may fish in one of our regular tournaments. A maximum of 3 subs (guests of members) will be allowed to fish with a member of the club without being required to pay a membership fee. This can be the same sub, or 3 different ones. A new member will not be allowed to fish with a sub in his first tournament, but will be allowed a sub in subsequent tourneys. Subs will not be allowed to fish the Classic.

ENTRY FEES:
Tournament entry fee is $50/boat with Big Fish entry included. (Maximum of two anglers per boat). Entry fee for a single person boating alone will be $35. $5 of each person's entry fee will go toward big fish pot. 

Ages 11 and under fish for free. Any team with an angler under the age of 12 will pay a $35 entry fee as if he were fishing alone. 

Entry fees should be paid in cash and well in advance to blast off. Anglers are encouraged to bring exact change if at all possible. Entry fees must be paid in full prior to blastoff. No exceptions. No entry fees will be refunded for any reason once they have been received by tournament officials. 

Any teams arriving late will not be entered into the tournament until they meet with tournament officials, pay their entry fee, and have their livewell checked.


PAYOUTS:
Number of payouts will depend on number of boats present. Payout will be on a one payout per five boats basis. There is currently no points system with any of our tourneys.

Payout percentages will be as follows:
5 boats or less 1st place 100%
6-10 boats: 1st place 65%, 2nd place 35%.
11-15 boats: 1st 50%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 20%.
100% of all money collected for big fish goes to single biggest fish of the day.
LEGAL BOATS:
Any type of boat may be used as long as it is set up for fishing "electric only".

LIVEWELLS/WEIGH BAGS:
Anglers are responsible for providing their own means of carrying fish to the scales at weigh in such as a tournament bag or other suitable container that will hold water and keep fish alive until after weigh in. No stringers will be allowed.

All livewells will be checked before blastoff.

LEGAL FISH:
A "legal fish" shall be defined as one which is 12 inches or longer in length and of the following species':  Any "Sunfish" type bass such as Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass, Spotted Bass, Redeye Bass, Shoal Bass. Any fish of any other species or shorter than 12 inches will not be counted at weigh in. Any fish questionable in length will be measured with the mouth closed and the tail pinched.

BAG LIMITS:
There will be a five fish limit per boat.

DEAD FISH:
One dead fish will be allowed per team per tournament without penalty. If more than one dead fish is weighed in, a one half pound penalty per dead fish will be subtracted. 

If a team brings a dead fish to weigh in, it is their responsibility to make sure that the fish is not placed back into the lake, but disposed of properly.

FISH RELEASE:
All fish must be released with the exception of a fish an angler wishes to keep for a trophy mount. Again, in the event there is a dead fish at weigh in, do not return dead fish to the water. It is your responsibility to dispose of your dead fish properly.

WEIGH IN:
Weigh in will be at a designated time and place. Weigh in time will be determined by tournament officials prior to blast off and will be specific to each tournament due to park hours, weather conditions, etc. 

A team will receive a one pound penalty for each minute late to weigh in. A team will be disqualified if more than 5 minutes late to weigh in.


THE CLASSIC:
We will hold an annual classic tournament each year. To be eligible for the classic your membership status must be paid, and in good standing. To qualify for the classic an angler must participate in a minimum of 3 tournaments as a member. 
FAIR CHASE:
No live bait.

No trolling.

ALCOHOL AND DRUG USE:
No alcohol or illegal drugs. This includes after weigh in. No exceptions.

DISCLAIMER:
It is the responsibility of each angler to be aware of and understand these rules prior to start of each tournament. If you have questions, please ask.

All disputes will be finalized by tournament officials.






2017 SOUTHERN OUTCASTS JON BOAT ANGLERS 
TOURNAMENT TRAIL

•	APRIL 15TH 			CEDAR CREEK
•	APRIL 22ND 			BEAR CREEK
•	APRIL 29TH 			SANDY CREEK
•	MAY 6TH 			CEDAR CREEK
•	MAY 13TH 			VARNER
•	MAY 20TH 			SANDY CREEK
•	MAY 27TH			 VARNER
•	JUNE 3RD 			BEAR CREEK
•	JUNE 10TH 			VARNER
•	JULY 15TH 			CEDAR CREEK
•	JULY 22ND 			BLACK SHOALS
•	AUGUST 12TH 		DAHLONEGA
•	AUGUST 26TH 		BEAR CREEK
•	SEPTEMBER 2ND 		SANDY CREEK
•	SEPTEMBER 16TH 		VARNER
•	OCTOBER 14TH 		BLACK SHOALS


----------

